# neue kernel-sourcen?

## kl@us

Guten Morgen zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, was es mit den neuen kernel-sourcen auf sich hat?

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit?

- ac-sources & acpi-sources

Beide sind als ebuild auf der deutschen gentoo-seite zu sehen.

Gruß Klaus

----------

## Beforegod

Zu den ac Quellen kann ich leider nix sagen, aber die ACPI Quellen scheinen gepatchte Varianten sein, in denen der Quellcode aus der 2.5.x Serie auf den 2.4.x poritert worden ist!

----------

## kl@us

klingt einleuchtend. Dann werde ich doch einmal schauen, ob die acpi-sources die Probleme beheben.

Danke,

Klaus

----------

## jay

ac steht für alan cox, das sind alternative, dennoch offizielle standard sourcen von www.kernel.org. Weitere Infos gibts dort.

----------

## mglauche

trotzdem sind -ac kernels nicht immer die stabielsten ...

Alan hat in seine Tree ne MENGE neuer und geupdateter Treiber, und auch manche experimental patches. Die werden normalerweise nach und nach in den mainstream kernel integriert  :Smile: 

----------

